# One NetBSD user's perspective on using FreeBSD



## decuser (Jun 14, 2021)

I came across the following article online:

https://washbear.neocities.org/freebsd-netbsd-user.html

It's interesting, for sure, but I'm curious how accurate it is. Among other items, the author claims FreeBSD's init system is derived from NetBSD's and that pkg comes from NetBSD's pkgsrc. I know these things can be convoluted and tortuous to unravel, but my understanding was that FreeBSD and NetBSD both arrived on the scene around the same timed (early 1990's). Did FreeBSD transition to NetBSD init and pkg over time?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2021)

decuser said:


> Among other items, the author claims FreeBSD's init system is derived from NetBSD's and that pkg comes from NetBSD's pkgsrc.


And NetBSD used FreeBSD's port system as a base. There's been a lot of "cross-pollination" between the various BSDs over the years.



> Did FreeBSD transition to NetBSD init and pkg over time?


Don't know the history of the init system, that got replaced a long time ago. pkg(8) isn't that old, it was introduced somewhere around FreeBSD 9 to replace the previous package system (pkg_add(1), pkg_delete(1), etc.). 



			pkgng/CharterAndRoadMap - FreeBSD Wiki
		





__





						PkgPrimer - FreeBSD Wiki
					





					wiki.freebsd.org


----------

